
Safari 5 Reader - Why It Won't Work For Long - NathanKP
http://experimentgarden.com/safari-5-reader-why-it-wont-work-for-long
======
rmundo
I once thought about writing something that adds a layer to a browser that
allows a user to customize the layout of any webpage, to remove ads or any
other visual clutter they didn't want (extreme personal itch). The ease at
which content providers could switch around the html was one reason why I
decided not to.

If this happens (very user-hostile, btw), it might turn into a cat-and-mouse
game where you have some sort of AI trying to figure out what is relevant
content and which are ads.

------
mehtastic
<http://imgur.com/IY9uJ.png>

~~~
NathanKP
Looks beautiful doesn't it? I'm certainly never going to block Safari reader
on my own blog. ;)

